# BWN Driver Help



## bsg_tstor (Jan 24, 2018)

Let me preface this post by stating that I have _zero_ experience with FreeBSD (or any flavor of BSD) outside of this current installation. Yesterday I picked up a Dell Latitude D530 for a good price and decided to make it a dedicated FreeBSD machine after realizing that the hardware seemed fairly compatible. The install went through without a hitch and I was even able to get the bwn-firmware-kmod port installed! However, I am a bit stuck now after reading several dead end forum threads and a few blurry YouTube videos.

So I will start by posting the relevant information from a few commands I have seen floating around on the forums. I am not entirely sure how to copy information from the Dell to my main computer, so I will simply be typing.

*ifconfig -lv*

```
bge0 lo0
```

*pciconf -lv*

```
siba_bwn0@pci0:12:0:0:  class=0x028000 card=0x000a1028 chip=0x432814e4 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
       vendor         = 'Broadcom Limited'
       device          = 'BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n'
       class            = network
```


I have modified /etc/rc.conf so that it reads as follows (after default values).

```
wlans_bwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP mode 11b"
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"
wpa_supplicant_enable="YES"
```

That last line seems to go along with creating a wpa_supplicant.conf in /etc. However, I am not sure what to put in there. Nor am I really sure if it is necessary. I was primarily following this thread:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/41521/

Regarding /boot/loader.conf, this is what I have so far.

```
siba_bwn_load="YES"
if_bwn_load="YES"
bwn_v4_lp_ucode_load="YES"
firmware_load="YES"
```

So any help would be nice. Again, I am completely new to FreeBSD. I have gone my whole life on Windows. Please be thorough and clear in your answers, ASSUME I KNOW NOTHING lol. 

Regards,
bsg_tstor


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2018)

bsg_tstor said:


> However, I am a bit stuck now after reading several dead end forum threads and a few blurry YouTube videos.


I would suggest starting with our handbook instead: Handbook: 30.3. Wireless Networking


----------



## toprank (Jan 26, 2018)

At this point, you should just put your wireless details into /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf like:


```
network={

    ssid="router SSID"
    psk="your key"

}
```

And `service netif restart`


----------



## flipper_88 (Feb 14, 2018)

Has the op checked his dmesg output  as follows.

```
iwn0: <Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300> mem 0xd4000000-0xd4001fff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci4
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
iwn0: device timeout
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
iwn0: iwn_intr: fatal firmware error
iwn0: iwn_panicked: controller panicked, iv_state = 5; restarting
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
iwn0: scan timeout
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
iwn0: scan timeout
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
iwn0: <Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300> mem 0xd4000000-0xd4001fff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci4
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
iwn0: device timeout
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
iwn0: iwn_intr: fatal firmware error
iwn0: iwn_panicked: controller panicked, iv_state = 5; restarting
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
iwn0: scan timeout
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
iwn0: scan timeout
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
iwn0: device timeout
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
iwn0: scan timeout
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
iwn0: iwn_intr: fatal firmware error
iwn0: iwn_panicked: controller panicked, iv_state = 5; restarting
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
module iwn already present!
iwn0: <Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300> mem 0xd4000000-0xd4001fff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci4
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401

iwn0: device timeout
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
iwn0: scan timeout
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
iwn0: iwn_intr: fatal firmware error
iwn0: iwn_panicked: controller panicked, iv_state = 5; restarting
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
module iwn already present!
iwn0: <Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300> mem 0xd4000000-0xd4001fff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci4
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401


iwn0: <Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300> mem 0xd4000000-0xd4001fff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci4
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
iwn0: device timeout
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
iwn0: iwn_intr: fatal firmware error
iwn0: iwn_panicked: controller panicked, iv_state = 5; restarting
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
iwn0: scan timeout
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
iwn0: scan timeout
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
iwn0: device timeout
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
iwn0: scan timeout
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
iwn0: iwn_intr: fatal firmware error
iwn0: iwn_panicked: controller panicked, iv_state = 5; restarting
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
module iwn already present!
iwn0: <Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300> mem 0xd4000000-0xd4001fff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci4
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x09dd0401
```


----------



## trev (Feb 16, 2018)

toprank said:


> And `service netif restart`



And then `service routing restart`


----------

